# Transfer of car ownership from Dubai to Sharjah



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

I work and live in Sharjah and have sharjah visa. I am planning to buy a 2nd hand car registered in Dubai. I would be grateful is someone could help me with the procedure to transfer the ownership from dubai to sharjah.


----------

